# chi flow



## Tigron (Jun 18, 2008)

hey does anyone know how to flow chi through your body. 


I get that its a type of energy that flows through your body. But how do you control it?


----------



## kwaichang (Jun 18, 2008)

You can start here: http://skepdic.com/chi.html

and proceed from there.

Your mind is the key.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2008)

Tigron said:


> hey does anyone know how to flow chi through your body.
> I can't get how it works


 
What are you doing to train it and how long have you been training Qi?


----------



## Tigron (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm self taught so i dont know much about chi. my martial art is mostly kicks and flips of all kind.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2008)

find a teacher


----------



## Tigron (Jun 18, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> find a teacher


Tried that but all of them around my area are fake buisness man.


----------



## Tigron (Jun 18, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> What are you doing to train it and how long have you been training Qi?


nothing really i have no experience with any one martial arts but ive been training everyday for 2 years.


----------



## kwaichang (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't feel bad, that reply wasn't in your best interests nor the best advice offered.

Read over all of the advice, there are some excellent suggestions.  Ignore the dirogatory ones.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 18, 2008)

kwaichang said:


> Don't feel bad, that reply wasn't in your best interests nor the best advice offered.
> 
> Read over all of the advice, there are some excellent suggestions. Ignore the dirogatory ones.


 

actually, I don't think that Xue was being derogatory.  He was actually giving very good advice, even if it seemed snippy.

You absolutely need a good teacher for this.  If you do some things wrong, you can actually hurt yourself.  If you don't hurt yourself, it is almost guaranteed that you will only waste your time and not make any gains.

It's too bad you cannot find a real teacher in your area.  The truth may be that at this time, you cannot train your qi.  That's just life.  Some things just should not be done without proper guidance.  If proper guidance is not available, don't do it.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you are intent on self-study.  Maybe you can go a different route to learn and look into a book called "Engergy Medicine" by Donna Eden.  She doesn't talk about "chi" per se, but she talks about the differing energy systems of the body (meridians, chakras, etc.)  she also gives you drills that will help to align those energies properly.  

If you type in "donna eden" on youtube she has a video clip on a 5 minute daily routine that is supposed to help out alot.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 18, 2008)

You can certainly do some background research and educate yourself about qi.  I just don't think you will make much real progress without a good teacher.

So, I would recommend this book: The Root of Chinese Qi-Gong, by Dr. Yang Jwing-Ming.  It is a good resource to begin to understand the theory behind qi.  

Check out this link:  http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...ooks&field-keywords=yang+jwing-ming&x=10&y=25

There are a number of other books he has written, and you may find them useful and educational as well.


----------



## mograph (Jun 18, 2008)

Like the others, I recommend you get a teacher. But whatever you do, do it gently and gradually.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 18, 2008)

> hey does anyone know how to flow chi through your body.


 It flows without you having to make it flow.
This question is similar to asking how to flow blood thru your body.




> I get that its a type of energy that flows through your body. But how do you control it?


  I don't understand the question. Can you explain it?



> I'm self taught so i dont know much about chi.


 If you don't know much and you are teaching yourself it does not seem like a good teacher.



> Tried that but all of them around my area are fake buisness man


 Why do you think that?


----------



## Tigron (Jun 18, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> It flows without you having to make it flow.
> This question is similar to asking how to flow blood thru your body.
> 
> 
> ...


how do i use chi to my advantage. Like making body parts endure a blow. or using chi to strike harder.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's a place to check out:  http://www.seattlekungfuclub.com/index.html

Sifu John Leong is a respected sifu of Hung Gar method, in Seattle.  I realize that's a bit far from Portland, but it's possible that he may have students teaching in your area.  I'd suggest you begin your search here, contact the main school and find out what he might recommend.  This goes as well for your desire to learn iron body methods.  Get a good grounding in a method like Hung Gar, under a good instructor, and qi and iron body training may become possible within that context.  According to he website, he also teaches taiji chuan.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 18, 2008)

> how do i use chi to my advantage


 
By understanding theory. By understanding which Qi you are talking about and how they all relate.  




> Like making body parts endure a blow. or using chi to strike harder.


 Qi plays only a small part and with a teacher who knows theory you will understand.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 18, 2008)

Tigron said:


> how do i use chi to my advantage. Like making body parts endure a blow. or using chi to strike harder.


 

This is a very subtle skill.  Most people, even those who train for decades, never acquire this ability.  I believe that those who can really do this are rare, few and far between.  Many people CLAIM that they can, but I am skeptical of most of these claims.  For the most part, this is the stuff of movies.

However, qi does exist, and thru diligent training it is possible to learn to become aware of it and even control it to some degree.  It can be used to "enhance" your martial technique, as well as boost your health.  But understand this:  it is not a magical bullet that flattens all foes.  It is subtle and elusive and difficult to really master.  Get ready to be frustrated.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.egreenway.com/taichichuan/norcal.htm

This link is a directory of Qigong teachers in and around your area.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2008)

Apologies if I was terse.

Qigong and qi training is not as easy as many think. I never recommend self training in qigong and I always recommend finding a teacher.

If you had some training with a sifu my response may or may not be different depending on how long you had trained,

However I will say listen to what has been said here and that as far as I am concerned if it is the subject of qigong I would follow what JadecloudAlchemist says. And I would follow Flying Crane as well.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Jun 18, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Qigong and qi training is not as easy as many think. I never recommend self training in qigong and I always recommend finding a teacher.



I agree completely. None of the other advice in this thread will make any difference. You MUST have a teacher that knows this stuff to get it, and even then you may not be able to do it. There really just is nothing else to say. Any other advice would be wasted on you because you don't have the background training to understand it. And unless you do, all the books and videos in the world aren't going to help.


----------



## ben (Jun 19, 2008)

Chi (energy) is a very broad topic that includes many very different kinds of things so I would take anything that you hear or read (including this post) as an opinion or an interpretation.



Tigron said:


> hey does anyone know how to flow chi through your body.
> I get that its a type of energy that flows through your body. But how do you control it?



Energy is flowing through your body. There are many many different postures and exercises that will enhance that flow or direct that flow for specific purposes. 



Tigron said:


> how do i use chi to my advantage. Like making body parts endure a blow. or using chi to strike harder.



There are many different ways some are hard, some are easy, some are fast, some are slow, some are dangerous, some are safer, some are healthy, some are unhealthy ect... 



Flying Crane said:


> So, I would recommend this book: The Root of Chinese Qi-Gong, by Dr. Yang Jwing-Ming.


This is a very good book.

I would also recommend this one:
Chi Energy Activation, Cultivation and Flow, by Richard E. Clear Jr.
link: http://www.amazon.com/Chi-Energy-Activation-Cultivation-Flow/dp/0981616704/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1213867139&sr=8-1
It's a good introduction to chi kung with a lot of in depth instruction. Every thing is broken down and explained step by step without the mysticism that is commonly associated with chi and chi kung.
(This book is by my instructor though so I'm somewhat biased)
*
Be careful* with anything that you learn from a book or DVD especially if you do not have an instructor. Pay close attention to whats going on inside your body and how you feel physically, emotionally and mentally if you notice anything unpleasant or unusual stop immediately and consult someone (your teacher, a physician, the author of the book or DVD) before you continue.

Chi Kung and internal martial arts can be very rewarding and there are many simple exercises you can learn that are very benificial, however if you want to reach an advanced or even an intermidiate level of skill be prepared to put in a lot of hard work and practice both in finding a good instructor and in learning the material.

Good Luck!


----------



## DaPoets (Jun 19, 2008)

It is in your best interest to find a qualified teacher.  Playing with chi is very dangerous if you don't know what you are doing and even more dangerous if you don't have a guide that is skilled in the art.  You speak of using chi in combat but the 1st step is to open up your blockages and learn to use it for healing.  Opening up your blockages so that your chi can flow w/ out thought takes years of work.  On occasion I see my teacher help open up the blockages on others and their experience is very interesting.  Chi is transfered from the bones to others but to get to that point it has to go through it's natural circulation, joined w/ mind and the spirit, unblocked, and stored in it's different forms in the appropriate areas.  

If you interested in taking this path, you need to find a teacher as there are countless books and articles out there on this but to become part of the book, to understand what is said, you have to experience it and then the words have meaning, and your teacher can guide you through this.

Perhaps the best example is Ralph Machio in the Karate Kid where Mr Miagi 1st met him when he was practicing moves from a book... he looked silly and as if he would hurt himself, and it wasn't until Ralph became a student under Mr Miagi's did things start to become clear to him.  How can you study on your own if you have no experience teacher to show you where you are going wrong and need correction.

I have learned a great deal about the flow of chi from my teacher, seen it's healing power, and I know that even though my body is fit and my own chi is just begining to flow naturally, I have many many years of work ahead of me before I can even hope to be able to control it in ways that you speak of.  And that's only if I have the luck of continuing to be a student of my teacher for years to come.

I would recomend that you read this book.
http://www.amazon.com/Cultivating-S...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1213887723&sr=1-1


----------



## kwaichang (Jun 19, 2008)

With all the heavy advice you might take a moment and get one of these. :drinky:


----------

